# GSD Loyalty



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Ciccio, aka Tommy, a German shepherd who continues to attend the same church as his owner before she passed away.


Loyal dog shows up at church every day after owner dies
Ciccio the German shepherd attends church every day since owner died


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Heartbreaking and amazing at the same time... If only humans were as loving and loyal...


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The GSD version of the famed story of Hachi....

There are dogs like that who love us unto death and beyond....

Ciccio is an amazing dog!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:thumbup:
Definitely! Glad the priest is allowing him to attend. hope that boy finds a home!



Mickeynads said:


> Heartbreaking and amazing at the same time... If only humans were as loving and loyal...


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

Nothing, no one, loves like a canine. Heart breaking.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't believe someone hasn't taken that poor dog in. The priest should do it......

(I don't) But that's why I want to punch someone who says it's only a dog.....


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

dogs are such good friends. i'm happy i have one.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a touching story...As one of the readers commented: A cure for dry eyes.


----------



## GSDlover1107 (Sep 9, 2012)

such a touching story, it really shows that love of a dog has no boundaries..


----------

